# Riders in the dark might like this jacket it is a Visijax



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I was at the bike shop the other day and they had the Visijax jacket hanging on a rack for sale. Seemed a little heavy for this time of the year but spring fall and winter it might be great. I did a search on this forum and it did not find it, hope it is not a dupe. No way anyone could say they did not see you. They said that they have sold more of them to motorcyclists than cyclists. Seems great for riding in the dark.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk6qys3xEaI


----------

